# New guy; Oliver (downtown) BC



## Clipper (Dec 7, 2021)

New guy with a Logan addiction


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome to the group. I had a Logan 400 a while back, was a nice little machine.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome from farmland south of Chatham in Ontario!


----------



## Six O Two (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome from a few mountain ranges over.


----------



## trlvn (Dec 7, 2021)

Clipper said:


> New guy with a Logan addiction


Does that mean you have a fleet of them?   

We like pictures here...want to share some?

Craig from Oakville, ON


----------



## CWelkie (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello and welcome from the other end of the valley ... Vernon.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 7, 2021)

I really do love all our members. This is a really cool bunch of people.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome from bone chilling Saskatchewan thankfully there's no wind, all that's centered around the marble palace meaning our Legislature in Regina. They're all so busy looking for their marbles. LOL


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Crosche (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello from Calgary and welcome to the forum!


----------



## justindavidow (Dec 8, 2021)

Welcome @Clipper ! 

Looking forward to seeing what your addiction looks like,  and what you do with it!


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 9, 2021)

welcome


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 9, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------

